# CAT engine pattern and core box



## bigrigbri (Sep 4, 2011)

Also as requested some pics of the above made in pine dowling and mdf and brass divits for detail.
Oak and the like are too much for my meagre wood tools.
The whole lot was given at least 6 coats from a black spray bomb to seal.





























Brian.


----------



## CallMeAL (Sep 9, 2011)

Very impressive pattern work!


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 10, 2011)

Very impressive. When can we expect to see the pour?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 10, 2011)

Any other photo's you are willing to share would be much appreciated.


----------



## steamer (Sep 10, 2011)

That was a bit a work!


And please, more pictures! th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp th_wwp

Dave


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Sep 10, 2011)

That is cool.

Pat J


----------



## bigrigbri (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry for the long delay guys.
The pour pics will be waiting a long time as the block was done by a foundry nearby.
The block was Very quickly attacked with the mill to keep check on my overly excited
blood pressure levels, LOL!!.
Around 3/16" was allowed on all external m/c surfaces and possibly even more on the main bores.
I have made the flywheel housing from bar stock CI done a while ago now, pics will follow soon.
When I get back on the engine part of the project the next part will be the timing cover and associated gear train.
Pics of the real one to follow.

 Brian.


----------



## ShedBoy (Sep 10, 2011)

:bow: :bow: :bow: Amazing work well done!!
Brock


----------



## agmachado (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Brian,

Very nice your job!!!

Please... th_wwp

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------

